# Belly Prices in Neck of the Woods



## JohnsMyName (Mar 14, 2018)

What is everyone seeing for Belly prices locally? I'm in CT and just stopped by a local butcher, they wanted $4.99, same as the Asian grocery. Will be heading to the Restaurant Supply place this weekend. Haven't bought belly in awhile, but that seemed very high to me.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 14, 2018)

Yea they used to give those things away, but like everything else, once they start to get popular, the price goes up.
I have 2 nice ones in the freezer, so I'm set for a while!
Al


----------



## Bellies'N'Beer (Mar 14, 2018)

$2.99 a pound at Costco two weeks ago. GFS was $4.19.


----------



## baseballguy99 (Mar 14, 2018)

I asked the butcher here in town a few weeks ago and they said $2.99/lb.  I have to let them know beforehand that I want some because they make their own bacon.


----------



## JohnsMyName (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks guys, 2.99 def sounds better. I'll update once I get to Restaurant Depot. 

Alternatively we have some local farms with heritage breeds, those are 10-12.50 a lb though! I will experiment with them in the future, but for everyday stuff that's too rich for my blood.


----------



## Ed Crain (Mar 14, 2018)

2 weeks ago I got 4 5-6 pounders for 3.99 lb


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 14, 2018)

I went into a whole foods market the other day to kill some time . Asked the"meat counter guy " got any pork belly ? He shows me a 1 lb trimmed up hunk ,, 7.99 a pound . I said really ? That's the best belly you will ever have . I said no , that's belly I will never have ,,, walked away and got me some free cheese samples ,,,


----------



## OhioCook (Mar 17, 2018)

Think kroger here in central Ohio was about 6$ a lb skin off small maybe 1 or 1.5lb.  I cooked two of those then went to jungle Jim’s in Cincinnati and got two 2.5 lb skin on bellies for 3.49 a lb.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 17, 2018)

I can get a 50# box of bellies for $2.25/lb. but I have to buy the whole box. If I request it, they will make sure to get thick bellies for bacon, otherwise it will be whatever the supplier sends them and some will be thin, like 3/4"..... 
I plan on making bacon in a couple months.


----------

